
Whatsapp chat history shown on another account on the same device - icythere
https://gist.github.com/icy/a97b8f3aa8086476df14763bba527934
======
thepapanoob
this requires physical access so its not really an issue

~~~
icythere
Yes it is. I could donate the phone to my friend or someone without notice. An
account's histories should be only read by their owner, at least by the
whatsapp design.

I guess there should be a bug somewhere...

